# Just dawned on me as I plan the outside



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

I've been in the process of designing and building the area outside where I will doing the trains. For the past 2+ years I've been over and over, starred at, adjusted, etc., etc., and it just now dawned on me. When I get this all finished and am ready to run trains, I've just created a work nightmare, pain in the rear. What a fool I've been. First, I'm gonna have a forever weeding nightmare, then prepping the rails by removing any obstacles like twigs, leaves, etc., then I have to go inside lug out the power supply and associated controls and hook them up and then make no telling how many trips upstairs to bring out the engines and cars. After playing, reverse all those trips to put them up. That's a boat load of trips and work! Will all this cause me not to really use all the $ and time spent creating this RR? I should have thought this through more before I jumped. 

Have I described the process correctly? How do others do it? Suggestions? Living in central Texas humidity and rain, leaving things outside is just asking for more trouble and expense.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

First off try to design a storage space in a garage with a track leading out to the train yard. This will be where you can store the trains you will routinely run trading them out from time to time. I have 4 tracks in a storage on the outermost side of the 3rd car garage and I can still park a car in there. 

You could also cut a hole is a wall at ground level with it leading into the basement and place a door you can lift up to run trains in and out in either the garage or basement level. Placing tracks you can either store on or at least load the train on and run them outside.

Place your controls in a tool box that is either upright with wheels or a regular tool box with wheels, mount them on boards that fit into the box OR make them removable from the box. With the connections being able to be adaptable to what ever your needs are. (you can add wheels or find one with wheels, of course a box big enough to hold it all).

Better yet go battery power then no messing with transformers and wiring.

I got tired of carring my trains out to my layout everytime I wanted to run, had I not change that I would not be in trains now, as it was getting old fast!

A door wasd aslso added where Marty is standing for easy access right next to the trains without having to walk around to gate to get to the trains.










Here is the garage thing where Marty has his hand is a little doggy like door to get out and onto the train yard. The train yard is 30-40' beyond the doggy door with 1 track leading out to the layout

Bottom line is if you did not think about this it would be a good idea to add, change to accomadate this or you will get tired of lugging everything out to the layout everytime you run. And you will start running less and less.

I left out my power supplies for a couple of years when I was track powered, sealed and covered up but it almost ruined the power supplies. 

Food for thought?

Bubba


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep 

You've pretty much summed it up. 

That's why some people leave the frt cars outside all the time. 

Some have built large storage sheds for the trains so they just park the frt cars and locos in storage when no in use. 

Other run a spur right into their garage or basement. 

Where I live, we have tall pine trees behind out lot. 

Pine needles are constantly falling earthward. 

As for weeds, get out the weed b gon 

Just remember, you did this to have fun 

Right?


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Forgot to add for weeding "Preen" seems to work pretty well if you apply fairly heavy in very early spring, mid summer, and right before it snows. At least I weed a hellava lot less to where it is not a problem any longer!

Bubba


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Unfortunately, the place where we wanted the track does not have access to garage or any side walls and putting a track out to there would not be practical and in all the walk ways. Could build outside storage shed but how does humidity affect things even if out of rain? I guess I need to tear down the house and start over.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Answer to the carrying problem, buy an inexpensive, wide stance rubber tire utility wagon from Harbor Freight, then bolt shelves (with dividers and doors so stuff doesn't jump) to it. 

A wheeled garden stool may make weeding easier. One of those grabber things (about 3 feet long with a pistol grip on one end and a claw on the other) that old folks use might help with the debris.... 

If you haven't started building, or even if you have.... Put in some sort of walkways for access.... disguise them as roads, or even moraine rocks. A nice wide brick, block, or rock border serves the dual purpose of keeping the grass from encroaching, and giving you someplace to stand to do maintenance.


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

A battery powered rc controlled interurban car is the answer . I have one as a short time to run train fill in , or you could use a RDC car or a RMC car , rc control and battery powered , either one , is a one car train , under your arm , go run a train and have fun .








Do the rest when you have time and feel like the effort .


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

If you have a way to put in a switch track then just run a track to your garage, and do this easy peasey method I used to run from my layout to the garage. I just cut the bottom of the door into the garage, just enough to get track under. Then when I want to run trains I just open the door and run a train from inside my garage out to the layout. I keep all rolling stock set up out in garage, and only put in house my engines, and sometimes I leave them out if I know I'm running the next day or in near future. Inside the garage I have 3 more switches where I have my freight set up and or other rolling stock and or engines on 3 different straight tracks after the switches so I just run trains in frontwards and back them out. Or you could set up outside where you back in and run out forwards. Works good for me. Now if that doesn't work if you are in basement with a window of some kind that opens out do the same thing and you can open window and set your things out closer than carrying them up stairs, and or you could build a high enough track to go out window but have it so you can remove a section and be able to then close window. I have to get a picture from inside my garage sometime here in the future as some guys have asked me what it looks like inside the garage. This works great for me as I am somewhat crippled up in the knees and legs so alot of going back and forth from the house to the layout is not good for me either!!! Regal








p.s I have actually added buildings along that walk and now have the track running a bit longer down the sidewalk behind my buildings and then having it come out behind my grain elevator and then down the sidewalk and into the garage. You can see a more current and updated video of it on my "live" channel I have listed below. Just clik on the link and it will either play automatically, or go to video on demand down below and view "Colo Model Structures" video. 


Crazy Train Guy's Garden Railroad Channel - live streaming video powered by Livestream


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I ran a line out of the basement to my railroad. Open the door put a battery in and away I go.
Pick up a few twigs as I go. I put down landscape fabric before I put down my rock. That 
helped with weeds. I pull a few weed when I cut grass, I don't wait till it is overgrown like
some people. It's not that big of a deal if you plan right.


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

I feel your pain, my friend. I haven't even started a layout, so if I want to run my trains, I have a loop of sectional track I assemble in the driveway, and then I have to hookup the power, and then get the locos and trains out of their boxes. At least the trains are stored in the garage right next to the driveway. I used to have the loop laid out in the backyard, and had to carry everything through the house. Sometimes I kinda sorta feel like running trains but don't because there's so much work involved. I'm thinking of making some plywood cases to hold the trains to make them easier to get in and out rather than the boxes with the foam inserts that they came in. I do have a shed in the back yard, though, and when I finish the back yard layout, I'll probably leave at least the cars out there... 

Thanks Robert


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

There are may ways to build storage areas out doors and not really worry about humidity. Here is what I did and I can store 5 complete trains locos and all. I also installed a solar power vent to help keep out heat and humidity. Later RJD


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Regal, don't forget to let the train out. 

(Rather like letting the cat out.)


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Posted By aceinspp on 30 Jan 2011 02:52 PM 
There are may ways to build storage areas out doors and not really worry about humidity. Here is what I did and I can store 5 complete trains locos and all. I also installed a solar power vent to help keep out heat and humidity. Later RJD





















What part of the country are you in? We can run anywhere from 45 to 80% during the summers and falls. No noticeable rust on anything? This may be an option.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Raised track also reduces weeding and eases the knees and back. A lot of my rolling stock sits on a a yard under a patio roof during the running season, then in a garden shed during the wet months. Oh, yeah, BATTERY!


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 30 Jan 2011 03:26 PM 
Regal, don't forget to let the train out. 

(Rather like letting the cat out.) 

Hah Hah I never thought of that, but yes I do let me out now and den!! Hee Hee. Had two days of almost 60 degree weather, had to work make a little money, and then had some household issues come up that needed attention, so here I am at Sunday night, Monday gotta work, Tuesday, possibly Wed too, gettin real cold supposed to be winter weather again Mon Tues 5 degrees for the high! So no, the trains will not be let out, and may not see the light of day till next march/April!! But they are fairly warm and dry in der so dey ok. Hee Hee Regal 

p.s. the head cats whoops I mean engines are inside the house where it is nice and warm and cozy and dry too. 


Oh and p&s too the rolling stock, in da garage keeps the spiders and such warm too, giving them a place to build der webs too!!


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I keep my active trains in the garage, and bring them out and in using a two wheeled garden cart. I have more cars and engines scattered around the house that I don't run on a regular basis, if ever. I don't recommend a wheel barrow because the bottom is relatively small for the volume. The garden carts have a large flat bottom and vertical sides. I can bring out about 10 cars at a time. If I am running every day or so, I keep the power supply outside. I have a large plastic Rubber Maid tub inverted over it to protect it from light rain, snow and bird droppings. If the forecast is for storms and extended high humidity I'll bring the power supply in. What you have discovered is something that we all live with and we have managed to still run trains and enjoy the hobby.


Keep your track plan to a manageable size at the start and then expand as you figure out what you can handle and still have fun. My main line is about 90' long with two long passing sidings. I can have three trains out if I feel energetic and run one at a time. I rarely have all three tracks filled. I'm getting lazy.


Start simple. I'm on my third layout. My first layout in Denver needed major modification and I doubled it. My layout here in Virginia has been running since 1994, but I have made several sisgnificant modifications over the years. What you think is an ideal track plan may not work in real life. If you start with s simple track plan, you will have fun and enjoy the train. If you make it too complicated at the start, you may not ever be able to sit back and enjoy it. Once the track is on the ground the real learning begins.


Remember, *This is supposed to be fun.*


Chuck 


PS Garden carts with their two large wheels seem to give the trains a smoother ride than the single small diameter wheel on a wheel barrow provides.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Have I described the process correctly? 

It is even worse in real live. You will have to spent half of your trainplaytime on your knees polishing brass, if you insist on track power. Fly kites or go fishing. Much more relaxing than trains. 

Have Fun 

Juergen / Fritz


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Mickey: I live in GA so we do get a lot of heat and humidity. No problems so far as this has been in place for a little over a year. Being that this part is off the ground it also makes a good location to fire up the Live Steam locos. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Fritz, in 1913 Stainless Steel was invented. There is no requirement to buy brass track for track power or to get on your knees. 

You can, however go fly a kite if you wish. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes, we heard of Stainless steel track in Germany. We even make, use and export it. It is much cheaper than brass or nickel silver. 

[url="


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm a little late on this one, but I think all of the above can be summed up.

Raised bed (fewer weeds)
Battery power (no track cleaning)
Train shed (no setup time) 
I water my plants by hand, but that too can be automated.


A little daily maintenance while you run trains, and all is very doable.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Train shed (no setup time) 
Here's a half-way solution. I kept all my freight and passenger cars in a shed - no garage or basement was available.










The shed was recycled plastic from Rubbermaid via Home Depot. 
It was easy to move the stock to the rails (5 ft away) and also to put them away. Locos, however, stayed in the house where it was warm.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

If you don't have a lot of space, you could build something like Golding's "Fiddle" yard. A little door lets the track into the garage where it goes to the bottom shelf. Cars are stored on shelves above. It's quite easy to pick cars out, put them on the track and run them out into the garden. One shelf has chargers for his locos. 

Oh, definitely use batteries! Cleaning rails is for the birds.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 31 Jan 2011 05:55 PM ....Cleaning rails is for the birds. 

Tweet! Tweet! Tweet! It takes me maybe a whole 3 minutes, twice a month. Definitely not worth crying about. You also pick off the rocks, 'presents' and other stuff the cats and other critters left you, and inspect the joints as you go. Saves derailment headaches. I might feel differently if I had 10,000 feet of track, but if I had money to buy that much track, I'd have money to hire a track crew, too.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Cleaning rails is for the birds 
I'm with Mik, though do recommend battery operation instead of track power! My unpowered track still needed a clean before each session, to get the twigs and bird poop off the rails. 

I used a pad on a stick - especially useful in the tunnel!


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I go over my track once a week or when I notice an engine hesitating at some segment of the track. I have never been down on my hands and knees to clean the top of the rails. I do have to get down and dirty to clean ballast, sticks and other debris out of the switches. I have been using a pole sander with a green ScotchBright pad to polish the track. I've been using this for over 25 years (it takes me less than 2 minutes to go around the loop). I agree with Mik, its no big deal.

I have found that LGB engines seem to require cleaner track than Aristo, Bachmann and Accucraft engines.


My recommendation is as a beginner, go with track power for the start. It is the simplest to use and get up and running. There are other options out there: DCC, Battery, RC/Battery, Live Steam. They all have advantages and disadvantages. Get a feel for what you like in the hobby and then go for one of the other options if you think that it is necessary. There are further choices in each of those options.


I've been using track power for over 25 years and I am happy with it. I now have one engine that is battery/RC that I can take to other layouts that are not track powered and I am about to convert a second to Battery/RC. That will give me one narrow gauge engine and one standard gauge engine to take to other layouts.

Chuck N 


Pole sander and cleaning pads.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I started off with track power and use to clean track just like Chuck does before I went to battery power.

I thought I was the only one who used Arosto's track side as it was orginally intended to be used. Between the power pack and the track


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I use the pole sander on my brass track also. Takes about 5 minutes to walk the 130' of track.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Ditto that. Track power is easy to get started with and cleaning is quick and simple- Pole sander and scratch pad.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

For me, the process of clearing twigs. sticks and leaves is WAY more work than track cleaning. I just run a track cleaning car around for a couple laps, or at worst use the pole sander method. I'm not sure why people talk about track cleaning like it's some awful chore. It does vary with the seasons--in summer I barely need to clean the track at all, in spring it needs more. But clearing twigs is the more annoying job, and you need to do that no matter what power system. The gardening part I like 

The single best thing I ever did was build a shed that stores the trains and lets them roll right out onto the mainline


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

I'll skip the track/battery discussion, as I use both..............................for now.

All my freight cars with factory paint and lettering are left outdoors on the yard. Some have been outside for 3 years now, and still look new.
I have 4 seasons here with high humidity at times and a strong, southern sun.
Engines and cars I've decaled, are hauled inside. A shed to hold these is planned.
Ralph


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Really makes no difference if brass or SS track. all needs cleaning once in a while and I do the easiest and thats run a track cleaner car around couple of times when needed and I'm good to go. Later RJD


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Posted By Ralph Berg on 03 Feb 2011 04:57 AM 
I'll skip the track/battery discussion, as I use both..............................for now.

All my freight cars with factory paint and lettering are left outdoors on the yard. Some have been outside for 3 years now, and still look new.
I have 4 seasons here with high humidity at times and a strong, southern sun.
Engines and cars I've decaled, are hauled inside. A shed to hold these is planned.
Ralph

So I was thinking about decals for some stock. I had not thought about it being an issue outdoors, but I guess so? Any experience you want to share?


----------

